# Kindle fire adb issues



## jimbo894 (Feb 18, 2012)

So I have the sdk set up...Kindle shows under lsusb command in Linux but still get nothing when I do "sudo ./adb devices.....I'm completely clueless on what else I'm missing. Any ideas? All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xaotikdesigns (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm getting the same problems in Windows. The PC detects it, but when I check devices in ADB, I get nothing.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you set the udev rules

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

